# One lucky doe deer



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

I am sitting in blind this morning with 7 year old son. It's been a slow morning all but a few squirrels fighting wich my son laughed hysterically at. Around noon out of nowhere a doe comes screaming out of a small thicket mind you my son is seven and needs a bit more time to get ready. As I grab my gun and look again there is a coyote right on her tail.this is a large healthy deer not wounded sick or bleeding. They made a circle running full blast around the woods. Before the other to coyotes that were waiting could join in I put about three ft of lead on the chaser and rolled him. Was a great day for that deer. My son and I were in total disbelief of what just went on. I've heard about it but til you actually see it in person you can only imagine what devastating effects a pack of yotes could have on deer population. A smaller deer would have been toast for sure. This was portage co


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

I to hunt in portage county and have seen our herd just take a massive drop from last year wonder if the yotes have anything to do with it I've only seen 1 yote while bow hunting and couldn't get a shot on it but it's either yotes or EHD or both just very little sign of deer


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Good job on the 'yote !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gotworms said:


> I am sitting in blind this morning with 7 year old son. It's been a slow morning all but a few squirrels fighting wich my son laughed hysterically at. Around noon out of nowhere a doe comes screaming out of a small thicket mind you my son is seven and needs a bit more time to get ready. As I grab my gun and look again there is a coyote right on her tail.this is a large healthy deer not wounded sick or bleeding. They made a circle running full blast around the woods. Before the other to coyotes that were waiting could join in I put about three ft of lead on the chaser and rolled him. Was a great day for that deer. My son and I were in total disbelief of what just went on. I've heard about it but til you actually see it in person you can only imagine what devastating effects a pack of yotes could have on deer population. A smaller deer would have been toast for sure. This was portage co


They run em til they are gassed then move in for the kill...they do this to big, healthy deer not just young ones thats for sure.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Good work. I did the same thing yesterday. A doe and yearling came by with a coyote following behind them. The coyote died.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Rainbow Record said:


> I to hunt in portage county and have seen our herd just take a massive drop from last year wonder if the yotes have anything to do with it I've only seen 1 yote while bow hunting and couldn't get a shot on it but it's either yotes or EHD or both just very little sign of deer


 Portage county here also EHD took out a lot of the big bucks here. But now the coyotes are getting bad. Saw one Tuesday morning couldn't get a shot. I use to see moms and little fawns on cam. But not anymore just older does. Plus see a lot of coyotes on cam too.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I also hunt portage co and that EHD back in 2012 , the deer still haven't recovered quite yet, saw a few nice bucks in October a few does then they hid it behind houses this week. Haven't seen yotes this week but my brother has seen a few cutting across the fields.


----------

